# Young boy died in a car crash on the way to soccer tournament last Sunday



## 2keepersandadefender (Aug 19, 2016)

ANAHEIM FC PLAYER DIES IN A CAR ACCIDENT SUNDAY AUG 14

The 10-year-old boy Salvador Carreno Damaso died Sunday morning after two separate collisions on the eastbound 91 sent 10 people to area hospitals Sunday morning.

The parents were on their way to the boys games at the Silverlakes Complex to the Annual Anaheim FC Summer Showcase Tournament.

There is a Gofund me set up to help the parents with the financial expenses.

Below is the link to the GoFund me Fundraiser

http://gofund.me/2js5rgc


----------



## mommato2girls (Aug 19, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear this, a life cut so short is always a tragedy. Many prayers for all involved.


----------



## midreams (Aug 19, 2016)

Donated. What a horrible tragedy.


----------



## 2keepersandadefender (Aug 21, 2016)

Please donate if you are able.  My heart goes out to this family...


----------

